# Shedding and raw feeding



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For those who made the switch, do you notice less shedding with your raw fed GSD?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, plus very little dander and no odor. My BF is allergic to dogs but does not react to Renji at all. He was surprised by this and very happy.


----------

